

Google Chrome 38 Beta (inc. 64 bit OS X, New user Switching, Guest mode) - lmedinas
http://googlechromereleases.blogspot.com/2014/08/beta-update.html

======
lmedinas
Additional link for the user switch feature:
[http://chrome.blogspot.de/2014/08/this-time-its-
personal.htm...](http://chrome.blogspot.de/2014/08/this-time-its-
personal.html)

